# Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?



## kati48268 (28. September 2015)

Momentan stehen die Barsche bei mir am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal schon recht tief über der Steinpackung, ufernah ist mit flach zu führenden Ködern nicht mehr viel zu machen.

Drop-Shot wäre eine nette Methode um über dem tiefer gelegen Bereich der Steinpackung einige Fische an heissen Spots abzuholen (sie konzentrieren sich schon an manchen Stellen, Steinpackung ist nicht überall gleich).

Wenn da nur die verdammten Hänger & Abrisse nicht wären.
Ist zwar "nur" das Blei, welches verloren geht, aber auch das nervt & kostet zu viel.

Hab gestern Versuche gemacht, das Schlangenblei v. Ron Thompsen als DS-Blei zu verwenden (gibt es in 20, 30, 40gr, also deutlich schwerer als übliches DS-Blei, aber das ist m.M.n. relativ wurscht).
Am Fuss der Packung, also kurz vor den Steinen, nehm ich dieses Blei gern beim Ansitzen, weil man damit weniger Hänger bekommt.
Aber _direkt über/in_ den Steinen gibt es auch zu viele Verluste, weil die Ritzen zwischen den Steinen teilweise recht tief sind.
Ich will die Montage auf den Steinen präsentieren, also auch länger an einer Stelle spielen lassen.

Überlege, ob es nicht andere Blei-Formen/-Varianten gibt, die man besser für das Absetzen auf der Steinschüttung verwenden könnte, z.B. ein "breites, umgedrehtes U", wobei ein Loch für einen Einhänger im Bogen sein sollte.

Stabbleie aus Messing benutze ich auch beim Ansitz an (= kurz vor) der Packung, bei entsprechender Länge (Steinritzen) werden die aber sauschwer.

Hat schon mal wer sich darüber einen Kopf gemacht und evtl. ne Lösung gefunden?
Oder Dinge ausprobiert & dann doch wieder verworfen, weil... dann könnte ich einige Ideen zumindest schon mal ausschließen.


----------



## CaptainPike (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Man müsste so ein Stabblei länger und dünner machen und dann in eine stabile starre Hülse aus Alu o.ä reinkriegen. Ich vermute nämlich einer der Gründe wieso das Zeug hängenbleibt ist, weil es weich ist und sich entsprechend schnell zwischen zwei scharfen Steinkanten festsetzt.


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

spontan:m

 3 Drähte in der Mitte miteinánder verbinden und spreizen und je eine Bleikugel ran, Schnur oben in der Mitte befestigen


----------



## Andal (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Probiere es doch einfach mal mit sog. Künstlerknete. Da kostet das Kilo so runde 5,- €. Das ist zwar bei weitem nicht so dicht, wie Blei, oder Tungsten Putty, aber als sinkendes (Wurf-) Gewicht durchaus brauchbar. So in der Art, wie es Ray Walton mit seiner Methodes des "Rollenden Frühstücksfleisch" benützt, nur eben als Sinker fürs Dropshot. Ans Ende des Vorfaches so eine Art Boiliestopper binden und die Knete drum herum formen.


----------



## captn-ahab (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Ein ähnlicher Gedanke kam mir am Samstag beim Angeln an der Werse an einer Stelle wo ich gerne einen Naturköder wie Wurm länger stehen lassen möchte auf Barsch.
Da dort mit vielen Hängern und Abrissen zu rechnen ist habe ich mir folgerndes überlegt:

Unten an die Schnur ein haushaltsübliches, aber dickes Gummiband knoten und dann einen kleinen Stein dort einzuhängen.
Reisst man sich dann den Stein ab ists sowohl für Angler, als auch für das Gewässer besser als Blei.
Ich teste das mal und berichte.


----------



## vermesser (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Was relativ selten hängt, sind diese Stöppselketten...die sind weich, beweglich, relativ schwer. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Gewicht du brauchst und ob die auch schwerer zu kriegen sind...aber die verkeilen sich sehr selten...


----------



## Franky (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Man bräuchte also einen Senker, dessen Basis so groß ist, dass sie nicht in die blöden Zwischenräume der Steiner fällt, sondern oben drauf liegen bleibt. Je kleiner und dünner, desto größer die Gefahr, dass sich das Ding unten drin verkeilt und unlösbar für einen Abriss sorgt. Gleichzeit darf es aber auch nicht zu schwer sein.... Hmmmmmmmmm...... Hab gerade so eine Art "kreative" Phase..... Mal sehen, ob ich das dahingehend auch noch nutzen kann


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> ... Ich vermute nämlich einer der Gründe wieso das Zeug hängenbleibt ist, weil es weich ist und sich entsprechend schnell zwischen zwei scharfen Steinkanten festsetzt.


Vor allem, weil die Ritzen echt tief sind.
hab das Snakelead zu Anfang im Nahbereich getestet und auch bewusst zwischen die Steine rutschen lassen.
Da kriegte ich es schon das erste Mal nicht raus, obwohl ich mit der Rutenspitze direkt darüber in alle Richtungen arbeiten konnte.
Hätte ich mir nich Gummistiefel angezogen und ins Wasser latschen können, wäre hier schon das erste Schlangenblei weg gewesen.



angler1996 schrieb:


> spontan:m
> 
> 3 Drähte in der Mitte miteinánder verbinden und spreizen und je eine Bleikugel ran, Schnur oben in der Mitte befestigen


In solche Richtungen hab ich auch schon gesponnen...



Andal schrieb:


> ... sog. Künstlerknete...


Gegöögelt & Beiträge dazu gefunden ...von dir. |rolleyes
Hört sich interessant an.



captn-ahab schrieb:


> ...dickes Gummiband ... und  Stein...


An Steine dachte ich auch schon.
Bei vielen Abrissen ist es aber ein Mordsgefummel jedes Mal einen neuen Stein dran zu tüdeln.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass man die gar nicht überall findet & evtl. sogar welche dabei haben müsste.

Aber sehr gute Ansätze! #6
Gerne mehr davon.
Ich kann doch nicht der Erste sein, der nach solchen Lösungen fahndet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Klemm ans untere DS-Vorfachende einfach ne entsprechend schwer ausfallende Bleischrotkette.

Sehr "ritzenelegant" und günstig.

Gibts ein YT-Video vom Isaiasch ("Raubfisch-Leistungskurs"???)  zu, von dort hab ich das. Und muss sagen: Funzt.

Natürlich nicht unbedingt was für Monsterwurfweiten, aber die sind ja in konkretem Fall offenbar auch nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Vanner (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Bleiband wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, also das Band was es für Gardinen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Oder einfach nen entsprechend schweren Zimmermannsnagel längs unten dranbinden.

Der ist äußerst schlank und rostet im Abrissfall sogar gechillt unter Wasser weg. Also auch noch ein echtes Umweltwunder *ggg*.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Bleiband wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, also das Band was es für Gardinen zu kaufen gibt.



genau, das klappt gut, ebenso ordentliche nägel, oder die schon erwähnte bleischrotkette, nix für weitwürfe, aber absolut das richtige für die steinpackung.


----------



## Michael.S (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Einfach einen simplen Nagel ,müßte doch gehen ,man muß nur irgendwie ein Loch hinndurch bekommen , ich werde es mal ausprobieren


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Loch ist zu umständlich - nimm ein Stückchen Billig-Silikonschlauch mit geeignetem Durchmesser, nen Gummiring o. Ä. und klemm den direkt unterm Kopf damit fest (vom Prinzip her wie ne Posenantenne).

Dann kannst Du auch die Tiefe verstellen.

Falls keine ständige Tiefenverstellung erforderlich, einfach mit nem simplen Oma-Doppelknoten fest anbinden (zwecks Halt ebenfalls direkt unterm Kopf).

Da ist ein Grinner etc. schon viel zuviel Aufwand (vor allem, wenns doch mal Abrisse gibt) - Hauptsache, es hält. Muss ja keine Fischlast aushalten.


----------



## kati48268 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Wurfweite ist in meinem Fall nicht das Thema, nein.

Nun haben wir hier verschiedene Ansätze
a) - Beschwerung, die möglichst auf den Steinen liegen bleibt ohne sich zu verhaken
b) - Beschwerung, die zwischen die Steine, aber auch möglichst wieder raus kommt
c) - Beschwerung, die abreisst, aber kein Loch in der Tasche verursacht
mit jeweils unterschiedlicher Umsetzung.

Welche sollte ich angehen? |kopfkrat
Gar nicht so einfach zu wählen.

Hoffe, es kommen noch ein paar Ideen & auch Erfahrungsberichte dazu.


----------



## Andal (28. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Die Knete würde a) und c) erfüllen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

b)- wird wohl eh nicht umsetzbar sein.
 Ist es doch meist die Schnur die sich den Weg zwischen die Steine sucht.


----------



## joedreck (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Um a) zu verfolgen braucht es doch einfach eine große Oberfläche. Dh man geht in Richtung generalsaniert klopft das stabblei platt. Wichtig ist nur dass die Schnur in der Mitte des “tellers“ befestigt wird.


----------



## Schmidtler (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Wie wäre mit einer Art Brandungsblei mit krallen. Nur das die krallen nicht wie wiederhacken stehen, sonder so gebogen sind das sie quasi eine große Fläche bilden. 
Sowas in der Art sollte man ja auch mit einem normalen blei, einer schraube, Unterlegscheibe und stabilen Draht hingekommen. 

Wenn ich dran denke werde ich das mal probieren nachher. Dann seht ihr was ich meine. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Such dir n kumpel, kauf ne form  und 1000 oder wahlweise 10000 ds-wirbel.
Wenn das team eingespielt is  sin über 100 bleie in der stunde kein hexenwerk.
Einen samstag geopfert und bleie fürs ganze jahr

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Nee, Troll, das wäre die bisher schlechteste Lösung.
Allein das Generve der Abrisse. 
Ist halt Steinschüttung, ein ganz spezielles Gebiet für DS für das ich eine spezielle Lösung suche.

Da würd ich schon lieber die Zimmermanns-Nägel-Nr. angehen, immer noch günstiger und das bisschen wegrostende Eisen im Wasser... da stehen Tonnen an Eisenspundwänden auf 100m, also kein Problem.

Selber giessen ist aber für regelmässige DSler sicherlich generell eine gute Idee!

Die Plastilin-Geschichte gefallt mir sehr. Das werd ich bestimmt mal ausprobieren.

Und die Idee von mehreren, das Blei mit Drähten zu einer breiten Auflagefläche zu bringen ist auch gut.

*Ich hoffe, an den Tests beteiligen sich viele; 
mit Bau, Versuchen, Erfahrungsberichten samt Fotos!!!*


----------



## captn-ahab (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Von der Handhabung her hat der Trool schon Recht, Kathi.
Kauft man die angesprochenen Klemmhülsen für DS, dann kann man bei Abriss in genau 1 Sekunde das nächste Blei einhängen.
Bleibt der Umwelt Aspekt...am Kanal kann man sehr schnell ein DS abreissen.


----------



## Schmidtler (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

So ich habe mal meine Idee gebaut. Testen kann ich es wohl erst am Wochenende. 

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:











In der Mitte das Loch vorgebohrt für die schraube. 





Die Drähte mittig so zurecht gebogen. 


Und fertig 









Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie's funktioniert! #6
Selbst wenn nicht, ist die Idee geil & klasse umgesetzt.


----------



## Muckimors (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

tolle Idee, aber mal ganz ehrlich ??? Funktioniert überhaupt nicht...vom boot vertikal vielleicht, aber niemals vom ufer..|rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Sieht spacig aus, aber: Mir persönlich wäre das definitiv viel zu sperrig (schon allein aus Transportgründen, wenn mehrere von den Dingern mitsollen).

Und zu schade um den Bastelaufwand - denn früher oder später wirds auch das Teil irgendwie bzw. -wo erwischen. 

Zudem riecht das mit seinen Fortsätzen auch nach Kraut-, Dreck- und Plastiktütenharke.

Bei hoher Hängertracht finde ich: So primitiv, billig und leicht/schnell zu installieren wie nur möglich.

Alles andere artet in nervigen Stress aus - ob nun beim Basteln oder direkt am Wasser.

Mein persönlicher Favorit für notorische Bleiverdunfriedhöfe sind einfach olle Schrauben und Nägel mittelgroßen bis größeren Formats.

Ruhig schon angerostete Fundteile, die seit Opas Zeiten in der allerhintersten Schuppenecke rumgammeln und sonst zu nix mehr nütze sind.

Die müssen ja nur ihr Gewicht aufbringen und sonst gar nix können. Schön aussehen gleich zweimal nicht *ggggggg*.

(Form-) Schlanker, billiger und bei Abriss umweltfreundlicher gehts schon fast nicht mehr.

Finde ich noch entspannter als die per se gut funzende Bleischrotkette - denn mehrfaches Einzel-Schrot-Anklemmen ist vergleichsweise auch viel Arbeit


----------



## phirania (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

@Kati
Als Weintrinker sollte man sich zu helfen wissen...|rolleyes
Ist zwar ein wenig Bastelarbeit aber hat bei mir schon viele Hänger verhindert.:q
Durch den Auftrieb der Korken,löst sich jedes Blei aus den Steinen.


----------



## Revilo62 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das beim DS funktioniert, sieht auch nach einer möglichen Grundmontage aus.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## CaptainPike (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Ich schätze das wird beim Rankurbeln unangenehm werden mit den Streben. Mir ist gestern unter der Dusche aber noch ein Einfall gekommen (bitte keine blöden Witze  ) Vielleicht könnte man so eine Art Kugel aus diesem Hühnermaschendraht bauen und das Blei da reinpacken. Am besten möglichst feinmaschigen nehmen. Die Konstruktion könnte man vielleicht sogar irgendwie so bauen das bei einem Hänger erst die "Drahtkugel" flöten geht - Das wäre billig, schnell ersetzt und würde im Gewässer in Rekordzeit halbwegs schadlos wieder wegrosten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Am besten sowas in der autonom agierenden Tiefseetaucher-Variante:

http://2.f.ix.de/tp/imgs/89/1/1/0/2/0/8/6/2c8fe885c69cb956.jpg

Das latscht je nach Programmierung souverän die ganze Strecke von selbst ab, umgeht sämtliche Ritzen fuchsig-perfekt dank seiner Sensoren, haut störenden Hechten, Wallern etc. präventiv-montageschützend aufs Maul (zumindest ein Bein dafür dürfte grade immer frei sein) und lässt sich noch mit allerlei Gimmicks versehen (Mini-Rücken-Torpedorohren zur spontanen Erlegung nerviger Dampfer usw.).

Entsprechend getunt kann das gleichzeitig fangen, killen, filetieren, filmen und parallel im Wasser gekühltes Bier zwischendurch zum Angler an Land krabbeln.

Im entsprechenden Kameramodus sorgt es dann auch noch per Live-Übertragung aufs Landdisplay für Unterhaltung, falls sich in ihrem Revieranspruch gestörte Naturschalentiere zum Wollhandkrabben-Gladiatorencatchen à la Mortal Combat animiert fühlen sollten und dann ärgerlich auf das Teil losgehen.

Man muss ihm halt nur zu verstehen geben, was es denn so alles tun soll. Das ist ein gehorsamer Diener.


----------



## Mehrhooger (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Also ich denke das es mit diesen Spitzen niemals funktionieren wird.... also vom Ufer aus.
Ich würde die Spitzen nochmal biegen so das sie quasi wie Blütenblätter aussehen.
Nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Schmidtler (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Das mit den biegen stimmt, wird bestimmt besser klappen. Ich werde das Ding nochmal überarbeiten. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wrdaniel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Ich weis nicht wie weit du raus musst, aber mit ner längeren Rute lassen sich viele Hänger wieder lösen. Ich "Dropshotte" gerne mit einer 3,6m Rute mit 4oz Spitze. Gute Bisserkennung inklusive.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Vom Ufer aus rocken richtig lange Stöcke bei DS - der Schnurwinkel ist steiler als bei so nem Stummel, der per se fürs Bootsvertikalen gedacht ist.

Insbesondere praktisch, um schräge Steinpackungen, direkte Uferbereiche etc. ohne großartiges Werfen komfortabel abzuzuppeln.

Da reduziert der steile Schnurwinkel dann auch die Hängergefahr im Nahbereich - je senkrechter die Leine verläuft, desto weniger kann sie sich festsetzen und/oder abrubbeln.

Und wenn nötig, lassen sich lange DS-Vorfächer damit komfortabel werfen - vor allem angenehm, wenn sich zwischen Geflecht und Vorfach ein NK oder Wirbel befinden sollte und Weit-Reinkurbeln somit unmöglich bzw. sehr ringunfreundlich wird.

Ich nehm dafür ne leichte Zander-Naturköderrute mit 30 g WG in 3,30 m - spezielle DS-Ruten erachte ich als pure Geldverschwendung.

Im Prinzip tuts da zum Ausprobieren erstmal jede normale leichte Float-Rute, die nicht allzu knüppelhart ausfällt.

Stummel vom Ufer bringts IMO allerhöchstens an senkrechten Spundwänden.

Eine DS-Rute MUSS nicht kurz sein, wie man einem oft einreden will.

Die Dinger kommen halt erfindungsmäßig aus Amiland, wo die meisten bzw. sehr viele Leute vom Boot aus angeln. DS ist halt ursprünglich ne vertikale Bootsangeltechnik - da sind kurze Ruten voll OK.

Das ist jedoch mit reinem Uferangeln bei ggf. großer erforderlicher Wurfweite und/oder Steinpackungs-Überwindung etc. überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.

Unreflektiertes Trendübernehmen bringts da IMO überhaupt nicht.

Wildes Rutengewedel ist da sowieso unnötig. Mit nem Langstock im Nahbereich reicht es völlig aus, die Montage abzulassen bzw. etwas zu schlenzen, die Schnur bis zum Gewicht zu straffen und dann zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger der Kurbelhand zu nehmen.

Dann einfach ganz leicht zuppeln/zupfen (bis der Bleiwiderstand grade so eben spürbar wird) - im Prinzip den leichten, immer entstehenden Schnurbogen spannen und wieder entspannen.

Reicht für ne subtile, schwebend-zitternd-kleinviehimitierende Köderbewegung völlig aus. Und auch feinste Anfasser sind sofort spürbar.

Alternativ kann quasi mit dem Zeigefinger der Rutenhaltehand aktiv auf der Stelle "gehänelt" werden.

Einfach auf der Stelle ne Weile lang direkt anner Schnur rumzupfen, bei Nichtbiss die Montage etwas versetzen, weiter auf der Stelle rumzupfen.

Natürlich nix zum Strecke machen, da viel zu lahm. Eher eine Präzisionswaffe für identifizierte Hotspots.


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie weit du raus musst, aber mit ner längeren Rute lassen sich viele Hänger wieder lösen. Ich "Dropshotte" gerne mit einer 3,6m Rute mit 4oz Spitze. Gute Bisserkennung inklusive.


Klar, länger ist immer besser (wie alle Mädels bestätigen werden), aber...


kati48268 schrieb:


> ...hab das Snakelead zu Anfang im Nahbereich getestet und auch bewusst zwischen die Steine rutschen lassen.
> Da kriegte ich es schon das erste Mal nicht raus, obwohl ich mit der Rutenspitze direkt darüber in alle Richtungen arbeiten konnte.


...das allein ist keine Lösung bei diesem Bodengrund.

Hier aufgezeigte Ideen finde ich aber echt klasse!


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Da fällt mir ein:

Was noch schlanker/dünner als ein Nagel wäre, wäre evtl. ein Stück schwerer Draht - Starkstromkabel ausweiden und die Adern abisolieren *gggggg*-

Also sozusagen ein vergleichsweise noch dünneres, selbstgemachtes Snakelead.

Das Drahtstück kann zwecks ausreichenden Gewichts ja ruhig 20 oder 25 cm lang sein. Also praktisch Durchmesser durch Länge ausgleichen, um auf Gewicht zu kommen.

Aber wäre je nach Materialstärke gleichzeitig noch so schlank, dass es schon derb enge Ritzen bräuchte, dass das da nicht mehr rauskommt.

Und hat im Vergleich zu nem fetten Zimmermannsnagel keinen Kopf, der sich verhängen/verkanten kann.

Legt sich aufgrund seiner Länge evtl. sogar quer über manche Spalten und "überbrückt" diese dann sozusagen. Oder bleibt (bei vertikaler Absenkung von einer Langruten-Spitze) senkrecht drin stecken, um dann recht leicht ebenso wieder rauszugehen.

Einfach oben ne Art Öse biegen (falls das Material dies zulässt bzw. in Form bleibt - sonst evtl. ne Öse per großer Quetschhülse schaffen?) und da das Vorfachende einschlaufen.

Ist aber nur so ne spontane, rein theoretische Idee - hab ich selbst noch nie getestet, bin da wie gesagt bislang aufm Nageltrip.


----------



## Schmidtler (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Vielleicht sagt diese Variante ja mehr zu:





Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koyote (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

@Schmidtler 
sieht echt top aus. Denke aber das 8 beine besser sind als 4 und evtl. auch sowas wie ein Krallenblei? Meine Frau meinte gerad ein Sieb, natürlich ohne Stiel/Griff, das leicht genug ist und in deren Mitte ein Blei befestigt wird wo die Schnur dran ist müsste auch gut sein, fragt sich nur ob das beim auswerfen gut klappt und was die nachbarn dazu sagen ;-).

Oder schau mal nach rockhopper-rig?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Schmidtler (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Man könnte natürlich noch mehr Beine nehmen oder gleich einen Drahtkorb drum herum bauen. 



Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Torkel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Könnte auch ne Krautharke sein aber super das sich einer Gedanken macht und direkt loslegt. Solchen einsatz lob ich mir.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Den Trööt mit den tollen Ideen mal aus dem Winterschlaf wecken. |rolleyes



Schmidtler schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagt diese Variante ja mehr zu:


Hast du dieses Kunstwerk mittlerweile getestet?

Ich selbst hab bisher von den genannten Lösungen nur mit der Abrissmethode geangelt, also Altmetall an dünner Schnur. Fuktioniert natürlich, aber das ständige Neuanknoten nervt doch.

Da bald die DS-Saison hier wieder losgehen sollte, werd ich gleich auch Plastillin bestellen um Andals Ansatz nach zu gehen.

Das im Bild gezeigte Blei reizt mich auch. Hat das in der Zeit sonst jemand nachgebaut und ausprobiert?


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Ich danke das Blei auf dem Bild macht dann massive Probleme und wird mit Sicherheit das eine oder andere Mal im Wurd verwursteln. Außerdem garantiert ein echter Drecksammler am Grund


----------



## Schmidtler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Tatsächlich ist das in Vergessenheit geraten bei mir. Bericht folgt noch, nachdem ich es getestet habe. 

Gesendet von meinem P6000 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit Drop-Shot aus....

ABER... könnte man nicht z.B einen Golfball nehmen ( Durchmesser 42,67mm, Gewicht 45,93gr )...ich meine der ist sinkend und hat vielleicht auch schon die Größe um nicht zwischen den Steinen zu rutschen

Einfach einen Ösenhaken reindrehen/Kleben ....FERTIG




 #h


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit Drop-Shot aus....
> 
> ABER... könnte man nicht z.B einen Golfball nehmen ( Durchmesser 42,67mm, Gewicht 45,93gr )...ich meine der ist sinkend und hat vielleicht auch schon die Größe um nicht zwischen den Steinen zu rutschen
> 
> ...



Das ginge mit Sicherheit, llerdings ist die spezifische Dichte von nem Golfball im Verhältnis zu Wasser ziemlich gering, dementsprechend wir er ziemlich schnell abgetrieben.
Und außerdem: Mit ner rund 50g-Wurfgewichtsrute macht Barschangeln jetzt nicht soooo Spaß :m


----------



## ulli1958m (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

#h





Trollwut schrieb:


> Das ginge mit Sicherheit, llerdings ist die spezifische Dichte von nem Golfball im Verhältnis zu Wasser ziemlich gering, dementsprechend wir er ziemlich schnell abgetrieben. Golfball war ja nur ein Beispiel....Kannst auch ein (Tisch)Tennisball nehmen und mit Blei oder sonst was füllen
> 
> Und außerdem: Mit ner rund 50g-Wurfgewichtsrute macht Barschangeln jetzt nicht soooo Spaß :m


Aber vielleicht mit einer .....oh man....mir fällt der Name der Rute gerade nicht ein |kopfkrat

 Ich meld mich inner Stunde ...dann habe ich Feierabend


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Vielleicht auch ein Ansatz!?

https://www.fishwithjd.com/2011/02/08/mad-river-drifter-sinkers-reviewed/


----------



## fischbär (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Also ich verangle beim Dropshot vielleicht 1 Blei pro 2 h. Sollte doch nicht so schlimm sein nachzukaufen. Und das Zeug sedimentiert eh im Boden und schadet keinem.
Ansonsten einfach Steine nehmen. Die haben eine Dichte von ca. 2, 20 g Stein entsprechen also 10 g Blei. Noch dazu sehen sie natürlich aus und sind kostenlos. Dropshotwirbel vom Aliexpress mit Epoxydkleber dran und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich verangle beim Dropshot vielleicht 1 Blei pro 2 h ...


Du hast nicht gelesen worum es hier geht.
DS direkt in der Steinschüttung eines Flusses/Kanals.


----------



## ulli1958m (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und außerdem: Mit ner rund 50g-Wurfgewichtsrute macht Barschangeln jetzt nicht soooo Spaß :m


ich dachte das es mit dieser Rute in 2,70m gut möglich ist |rolleyes

....ausserdem wird wohl jedes gesuchte Teil was nicht in die Löcher der Steinpackung versinkt schwerer sein wie ein "normales" Drop-Shot-Blei oder? 

#h


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ein Ansatz!?
> 
> https://www.fishwithjd.com/2011/02/08/mad-river-drifter-sinkers-reviewed/



Danke!

Werde ich nach der Schonzeit mal austesten aber nicht in der Steinpackung.


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit Drop-Shot aus....
> 
> ABER... könnte man nicht z.B einen Golfball nehmen ( Durchmesser 42,67mm, Gewicht 45,93gr )...ich meine der ist sinkend und hat vielleicht auch schon die Größe um nicht zwischen den Steinen zu rutschen



Die Idee mit dem Golfball ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings hab ich etwas anderes im Kopf als das Teil auf der Steinpackung zu verwenden.

Und ich wusste doch das ich noch irgendwo in einer Schublade so nen Ball rumliegen habe.






Die Farbe passt zwar nicht ganz aber zum testen ob das Teil gut  rollt ist mir das erstmal egal.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



west1 schrieb:


> Die Farbe passt zwar nicht ganz aber zum testen ob das Teil gut  rollt ist mir das erstmal egal.



Spürangeln auf Döbel und Barbe?


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Spürangeln auf Döbel und Barbe?



Nein :q


----------



## fischbär (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Also ich verangle beim Dropshot vielleicht 1 Blei pro 2 h. Sollte doch nicht so schlimm sein nachzukaufen. Und das Zeug sedimentiert eh im Boden und schadet keinem.
Ansonsten einfach Steine nehmen. Die haben eine Dichte von ca. 2, 20 g Stein entsprechen also 10 g Blei. Noch dazu sehen sie natürlich aus und sind kostenlos. Dropshotwirbel vom Aliexpress mit Epoxydkleber dran und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Moin,

ich nutze Tierolerhölzer im eigen Bau. Ds-Blei Kunststoffschlauch, Aquariumfachhandel,  ca 40cm -Vorfach durch den Schlauch Blei -in den Schlauch, fertig. Mit einer ca 3,00m Rute.

Gruß.

p.s. Abrisse sind aber auch so nicht ganz zu vermeiden.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Mädels, ihr lest nicht den ganzen Thread/das Eingangsposting; 
da ging es nicht um Hängerreduzierung beim normalen Dropshotten,
sondern um einen besonderen Bodengrund, die Steinpackung in Kanälen & Flüssen:


kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber _direkt über/in_ den Steinen gibt es auch zu viele Verluste, weil die Ritzen zwischen den Steinen teilweise recht tief sind.
> Ich will die Montage auf den Steinen präsentieren, also auch länger an einer Stelle spielen lassen.
> ...


So Tipps wie Tiroler Hölzl oder manch andere davor, sind für Ersters -Hängerreduzierung beim normalen Dropshotten- gut,
für das speziell angesprochene Problem aber absolut nicht zu gebrauchen; siehe Post Nr. 1.



Plastillin ist bestellt, da ab übermorgen Hechtschonzeit einsetzt, kommt mit dem Frühjahr bald die DS-Zeit am unteren Bereich der Kanalsteinschüttung.
Werd's testen & berichten.


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Ich will die Montage auf den Steinen präsentieren, also auch länger an einer Stelle spielen lassen.

dann mache es mit einem Schlauch von ca. 40 cm und führe das Vorfach (heiße Nadel) mittig durch den schlauch, bündig das Blei an den Schlauch, mit 2 Stoppern. und binde ein Hosengummie von ca. 5-10cm ein so kannst du das gewicht auf den Steinen liegen lassen und über das Gummi den köder zupfend spielen lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

Sorry, ich steh grad mit deiner Schlauch-Methode echt auf dem Schlauch... |kopfkrat
Erklär das


Hänger06 schrieb:


> dann mache es mit einem Schlauch von ca. 40 cm und führe das Vorfach (heiße Nadel) mittig durch den schlauch, bündig das Blei an den Schlauch, mit 2 Stoppern. und binde ein Hosengummie von ca. 5-10cm ein so kannst du das gewicht auf den Steinen liegen lassen und über das Gummi den köder zupfend spielen lassen.


bitte noch mal detaillierter, bin echt zu doof grad, hab's auch mit mehrfach lesen nicht verstanden.


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*

40cm Schlauch in der Mitte also bei 20cm mit der heißen Nadel durchstochen, Schnur durchs Loch und direkt unterhalb vom Schlauch hängt dann das Gewicht fest mit dem Schlauch verbunden, oder so ähnlich. Und der Hosengummi zwischen Schlauch und Haken, guckst du hier. 

Die Montage könnte funktionieren, müßte man mal in verschiedenen Varianten probieren!


----------



## hanzz (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



west1 schrieb:


> 40cm Schlauch in der Mitte also bei 20cm mit der heißen Nadel durchstochen, Schnur durchs Loch und direkt unterhalb vom Schlauch hängt dann das Gewicht fest mit dem Schlauch verbunden, oder so ähnlich. Und der Hosengummi zwischen Schlauch und Haken, guckst du hier.
> 
> Die Montage könnte funktionieren, müßte man mal in verschiedenen Varianten probieren!


Verhindert auch keine Hänger.



Vielleicht funktioniert eine dreieckige Form, so dass das Blei nicht komplett in einer Steinritze verschwindet.
Eine Spitze des Dreiecks schaut dabei nach unten.
Oder wie ein T, sodass nur der untere Teil vom T in Ritzen rutscht.


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Verhindert auch keine Hänger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sagt ja, verschiedene Varianten...
Und das T ist schon fertig, hab nur gerade keinen Schlauch hier.


----------



## hanzz (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich sagt ja, verschiedene Varianten...
> Und das T ist schon fertig, hab nur gerade keinen Schlauch hier.


Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden und wir hatten die ähnliche Idee. [emoji6]


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop-Shot ohne Hänger?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden und wir hatten die ähnliche Idee. [emoji6]



#6

und hier das T 







Vier ca. 15cm lange Schläuche mussten reichen damit es nicht zwischen die Steine fällt.


----------

